
Mars hopper concept 'is feasible' - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24213830
======
Patrick_Devine
I love novel designs like this. I have no idea whether it would be feasible or
not, but I think you need to have lots of iterations of designs to figure out
what works and what doesn't.

All of the designs I've seen for airplanes on Mars tend to be unfeasible due
to the air density being so low that you'd need giant wings to stay aloft.
That ends up being really unwieldy to transport and use. Plus, how do you land
a plane when there are no runways? Either skids or giant wheels, both of which
have their own problems.

